# Empty Tank



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey guys. It's been quite some time since I've been around here. Thought I'd update you on my newest undertaking. I have an empty 30 gallon that I'm starting up for that special jack dempsey that catches my eye. I'm going to purchase young and document his/her growth through life. The 30 wont be a lifelong home but for a small jack it will do nicely to start.

Since I was last here I had taken all my tanks down and did some moving around from place to place. Now that stability has entered my life once more I am beyond excited to start my love for fish up again. This jack will be my only fish for the time being as space is still a bit limited.

I'm making this thread so I can post pictures and document things that any prospective jack dempsey buyer might want to know. Think of this as the first post in what I hope to be a nice timeline of documentation.

And on a side note its so nice seeing old names again!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Can't wait to see your progression...I personally like Jacks alot...Especially the one in your avatar. A 30G will definitely be swell for a Jack for awhile. Largest one I personally seen was 10". It'll be neat seeing how yours progresses. And most of all welcome back and g'luck!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome back from a new name.








Is your special Jack D going to be an Electric Blue, like I'm guessing your avatar is, or are you open to the standard JD ?
Either way it will be a very interesting undertaking, and I look forward to your progress.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

No electric blue. Although I love them I tend to desire more natural fish. And EB's tend to have touchy health problems and I don't want to run into any snags.

I just purchased the little guy today. About 1 1/2 inches in length. The most amazing color changes ever happen with Jacks. He was pale white in the fish store tank and within minutes of adding him into my tank he turned a dark black with bright florecents along his sides.

Of course he is adjusting right now so it will take a few days to see if hes naturally active or not. As I type he is relaxing with the lights off to reduce stress.

No names yet. If anyone has suggestions for a name it might help. I'm good at everything but naming my fish.

I'll post pics very soon.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice to see you around man...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Well it might be quick to post again but the little guy has already taken up to exploring in the tank. Its very hard to see with the lights out since I have the tank back painted black with black substrate. I'm incredibly lucky if I have an active jack.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new fish and I cant wait to see pics


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy for you man, keep us posted.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Day 2 and he's wonderful looking. Definintely out a lot more and more active. However he's still not eating regular. He did play with a pellet of food last night. But hes still hesitant on moving too far away from shelter. Patience.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Well I went a bit of a different path. I just purchased a 5 inch jack from the same pet shop. Im a bit impatient and wanted to have a subadult jack as well. Since they grow slower it will help me enjoy the little one better. Of course they wont be sharing space since their sizes are vastly different. But I thought Id post the update anyways.

Little guy is still hesitant to eat. I just added the larger one to his tank and we'll see what happens tonght. I sat there and watched the tank full of jacks and got the most active one that seemed to also be running the show so to speak. So I hope I got a little badass


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Well...
After some serious examinations I have concluded that my larger jack is a male and my smaller jack is a female. The larger jack was being housed with about 12 other jacks varying in size by an inch or so.

Although my smaller jack is still only around 2 inches (the larger being estimated at 5) I have decided to experiment with something while they are both acclimating. Combine them.

I am bloody amazed as I write this. Of course nothing tonight will tell how this will work in the long run but at the time Im writing this they are shadowing eachother and rubbing against one another as a breeding pair might.

The female is most likely not able to produce at her size. But she has taken to the larger male like a shadow.

I am hoping against hope I might be onto something here. This might just be a match made in heaven...wish me luck with this venture.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds promising


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn fish wont eat a bite. This is trying my patience. Im going to invest in some live brine shrimp tomorrow and see if some live food gets them to start chowing down.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is my Jack..about 5 inches head to tail.









Wow that's a horrible picture...I sized it funny. I'll take care of better pictures soon..


----------

